# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Fenómeno El Niño será aprovechado en Tumbes para reforestar más de dos mil hectáreas

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Tumbes, dic. 07 (ANDINA).-* El fenómeno El Niño será aprovechado para reforestar más de dos mil hectáreas de la zona boscosa de Tumbes, en la frontera norte del país, informó hoy el presidente regional tumbesino, Wilmer Dios Benites. 
Recordó que en Tumbes se ha perdido más de cinco mil hectáreas de bosques por la tala indiscriminada, por lo que la gerencia regional de Recursos Naturales apostará por la reforestación con las lluvias que generará El Niño. 
Casitas, Pampas de Hospital, Matapalo y San Jacinto son los lugares en los que se pondrá en marcha la reforestación.  
Señaló que se cuenta con una ordenanza regional para ejecutar un plan de conservación de bosques en un área de ocho mil 794 hectáreas en la Angostura y Faical, zonas colindantes con el bosque húmedo y la zona reservada de Tumbes. 
También se contempla la creación de un proyecto para la instalación de una planta de procesamiento de algarrobina en el centro poblado Trigal, en el distrito de Casitas, comentó. 
De esa manera, los agricultores en vez de talar explotarán el fruto del algarrobo para su transformación, generando grandes ganancias y evitando la tala de los algarrobos de la zona del bosque seco, agregó. 
Dios Benites declaró tras el taller Impacto climático y contaminación ambiental, organizado por Conveagro Tumbes, en el cual se tocaron temas de las actividades de extracción petrolera y gasífera, así como el impacto ambiental.Temas similares: Aprovecharán Fenómeno del Niño para reforestar bosques secos Aprovecharán Fenómeno del Niño para reforestar bosques secos Empezó el fenómeno de El Niño, duraría hasta 2010 y será de leve a moderado El Senamhi estima presencia de fenómeno El Niño para el verano de 2010 Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque ejecutan medidas de prevención ante eventual fenómeno El Niño

----------

